# PHRF Rating



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone out there know what the PHRF rating is for a 1975 Rival 32 located in Newfoundland & Labrqador , Eastern Canada?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*No can find*

Don't show any Rival 32 in my PHRF book - must not be raced much. The Rival 36 rates 144 in New England, (and 162 in the lighter air of Chesapeake Bay) so a guess might be around 150 for the Rival 32. Your local PHRF committee should be able to help. Contact the Canadian Yachting Association: http://www.sailing.ca/fr/home.asp to find out who you need to reach.


----------



## Charlie R (Apr 23, 2006)

*Could someone please quote the PHRF rating for my O'Day 222 ?*

I am going back to my roots so to speak as a sailboat owner after 50 years of stink-boating. I love this O'Day and have been racing her on wed evenings. I have had some good and bad races but have so much to learn. Boats are so much better now.

1986 
222 O'Day
shoal draft with centerboard
7/8 ths fractional rig
Not built by O'Day but by Performance Catamarans of Santa Anna Calif.

On my scoring sheets they have given me what maybe the PHRF of 292 is this correct?

Chuck R 
western basin of Lake Erie


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

261 seems to be about right. 

Mike
Full Tilt 2


----------



## Bob1112 (Jan 27, 2003)

Charlie,

If they've given you a 292, just smile and keep mum. In my neck of the woods, an O'Day 19 Mariner is rated at 285.


----------

